# Yay - feeling better - It's nice to hear GOOD NEWS - Share yours.



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Yay, after resting from September (the month I discovered something was wrong) through December (but who can rest in December) trying and failing w/synthroid & tirosint, finally getting on armour... I am feeling so much better overall!!

I have even started swimming again and I'm so thankful. I realize there are ups and downs with this hashimoto's business. With things leveling out, my hyperemic thyroid is often very small now, occasionally bigger w/stress or maybe some sort of food or something, and overall my moods are more levelized and really most of the worrying that I used to do in this life is pretty close to non-existent much of the time.

I'm still waiting for the hyperemic thyroid to stop being swollen all the way. It is so good to be able to swim again and not become utterly exhausted and fatigued! It is so good to be able to get through the day without feeling horrible! It is amazing, I can shop again, I can clean my house again -- I am truly grateful.

So lots of time we need encouragement -- like - does anyone feel better? Get better? Is this forever? Does anything change? So I just wanted to share the good news.

I have also changed most of my vitamins to naturopath quality "Thorne Research" products. I also recently just started taking iron (Thorne research).

What's your feeling better story?


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

For a lot of people it really does get better. Either their thyroid decides to be stable allowing them to find a happy place with medication or it's taken out for some other reason.

I think a lot of us would have good news much more often if doctor's changed how they thought about Hashi's. The whole mindset of just take this little pill and it's easy to fix actually hurts a lot of people. Not only do they not fall into this category but it also undermines how nasty this lovely little disease can make you feel. It would be nice if they finally changed their mindset and saw surgery as more of an option with Hashi's instead of just Graves or cancer. Not as the first line of treatment, mind you, but allow it as an actual option and I think we'd have more happy stories. 

Good news - Well I do have a very good Electrophysiologist (a cardiologist who has specialized into the the conduction issues of the heart) who actually calls me himself and while I'm still pretty nervous about my catheter ablation, he seems like the guy to do it. Even if we don't get all the tachycardia issues worked out and all it fixes is my SVT I'll still consider it a success - I can say goodbye to Adenosine forever. That alone will make me a happy lady and the cure rate for SVT during this type of procedure is very very high so I'm very hopeful.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Airmid said:


> For a lot of people it really does get better. Either their thyroid decides to be stable allowing them to find a happy place with medication or it's taken out for some other reason.
> 
> I think a lot of us would have good news much more often if doctor's changed how they thought about Hashi's. The whole mindset of just take this little pill and it's easy to fix actually hurts a lot of people. Not only do they not fall into this category but it also undermines how nasty this lovely little disease can make you feel. It would be nice if they finally changed their mindset and saw surgery as more of an option with Hashi's instead of just Graves or cancer. Not as the first line of treatment, mind you, but allow it as an actual option and I think we'd have more happy stories.
> 
> Good news - Well I do have a very good Electrophysiologist (a cardiologist who has specialized into the the conduction issues of the heart) who actually calls me himself and while I'm still pretty nervous about my catheter ablation, he seems like the guy to do it. Even if we don't get all the tachycardia issues worked out and all it fixes is my SVT I'll still consider it a success - I can say goodbye to Adenosine forever. That alone will make me a happy lady and the cure rate for SVT during this type of procedure is very very high so I'm very hopeful.


Good luck Airmid! My husband has had to have several ablation for VT and it DID help. It took a couple procedures b/c he has a disorder that damages the tissue and it's tricky to get all of the afflicted areas. It's been 2+ years since the last procedure and he hasn't had any sustained VT. The procedure itself has a pretty quick recovery rate-- for him the hardest thing is just coming off of the anesthesia. You want an EP who pays attention to detail, so if yours called you personally that's what I'm talking about...I know this isn't really thyroidy but I saw what was going on with you and wanted to share and wish you improved health. Heart stuff is scary, scary territory and uncomfortable on top of that.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Swimmer said:


> Yay, after resting from September (the month I discovered something was wrong) through December (but who can rest in December) trying and failing w/synthroid & tirosint, finally getting on armour... I am feeling so much better overall!!
> 
> I have even started swimming again and I'm so thankful. I realize there are ups and downs with this hashimoto's business. With things leveling out, my hyperemic thyroid is often very small now, occasionally bigger w/stress or maybe some sort of food or something, and overall my moods are more levelized and really most of the worrying that I used to do in this life is pretty close to non-existent much of the time.
> 
> ...


Glad you are feeling better! I too would like to hear if anyone feels better or happy endings ;-) I have not been diagnosed but feel I have some type of thyroid issue going on but docs only test TSH :-( I am taking control now and just paid to have the right test done today. we shall see


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been well controlled on Synthroid or similar synthetic drugs for over 20 years. Sure, I've had minor ups and downs over the years, and subsequent dosage adjustments, but all in all, I do just wonderfully.

Some of you are aware that I have multiple autoimmune diseases and other conditions. That said, Hashimoto's is the easiest one to manage of all. I credit keeping my TSH as close to zero as my endocrinologist will allow. "My" perfect range falls between 0-1.0 [the lower the better]. This, of course, is way below the "normal range" that most labs use. [But, hey, what do THEY know????]

Please be reminded that the infinite majority of people with this disease won't be found posting here simply because their disease is well managed through drugs.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

I remember when I first was struggling with the thyroid and Hashimoto's -- at some points I "looked" for what they call "Success stories" -- it's always good to know that people have success with this -- there's so many needing help that sharing our "wins" can be really encouraging for others -- whether gathering the information and just learning about something -- or at the down times while suffering through things -- and surely there are the ups and downs.. But it is so great to know that people have success stories - whether still on the medicine to have that success or not 

It's hope & cheer to know while we're suffering that things can be better!  It reminds me too of this Proverb: *Proverbs 17:22* - A *cheerful* heart is good medicine, but a crushed spirit dries up the bones.


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, I am going to see a new doctor in July, because my Internist decided that she doesn't know enough about thyroid ups and downs and doesn't want to deal with it. But, at least she is going to continue to refill my meds for me until my July appt.

In all actuality, though, I feel PRETTY DARN GOOD most days. I am on 75 mcgs Synthroid and 10 mcgs Cytomel (and metformin to stabilize my erratic blood sugar), and while I do have a "bad day" every now and then, they are pretty much few and far between now. The brain fog is gone, the joint pain is subsiding, fatigue is MUCH less (I actually have energy some days (like, WOW, where did that come from?), and the moods have leveled out somewhat (I am in menopause, so I have that working against me as well). The main issues I have now is that the weight is not wanting to come off, my hair is still falling out by the handful, and I still have sleeping issues (BUUUUT, I have had sleeping issues since I was a teen.....don't think it is thyroid-related, but I am sure my whacky thyroid doesn't help!). If those are my only problematic symptoms right now, I can deal with that! Maybe tweaking my meds after I see the new doc will eradicate those issues as well. So, yes, there is HOPE! LOTS OF HOPE!!

Where I am at right now as compared to a year ago makes me VERY HAPPY, because I am a self-employed tax preparer, and am starting into tax season. The season usually leaves me physically (and emotionally) wiped out for at least a couple of weeks afterward, so I am anxious to see how things end up this year.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

While my post-surgery thyroids meds are still being worked out and I'm very hypo right now, I did find out this morning that I have no more kidney stones, so I'll count that as a victory! The x-ray didn't find any evidence of stones, so I think I've passed them all and I don't have to go back for a year (unless I have problems).

Funny story....being hypo again I am having constipation issues, which is kind of a normal state of things for me after 10 years of Hashi's, so I really don't even notice it anymore. However, on the note from the radiologist's office it says they noted "a noticeable amount of feces" on the x-ray. That sentence is going in my medical chart at the doctor's office, I'm so embarrassed, lol!


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

Dolly said:


> Well, I am going to see a new doctor in July, because my Internist decided that she doesn't know enough about thyroid ups and downs and doesn't want to deal with it. But, at least she is going to continue to refill my meds for me until my July appt.
> 
> In all actuality, though, I feel PRETTY DARN GOOD most days. I am on 75 mcgs Synthroid and 10 mcgs Cytomel (and metformin to stabilize my erratic blood sugar), and while I do have a "bad day" every now and then, they are pretty much few and far between now. The brain fog is gone, the joint pain is subsiding, fatigue is MUCH less (I actually have energy some days (like, WOW, where did that come from?), and the moods have leveled out somewhat (I am in menopause, so I have that working against me as well). The main issues I have now is that the weight is not wanting to come off, my hair is still falling out by the handful, and I still have sleeping issues (BUUUUT, I have had sleeping issues since I was a teen.....don't think it is thyroid-related, but I am sure my whacky thyroid doesn't help!). If those are my only problematic symptoms right now, I can deal with that! Maybe tweaking my meds after I see the new doc will eradicate those issues as well. So, yes, there is HOPE! LOTS OF HOPE!!
> 
> Where I am at right now as compared to a year ago makes me VERY HAPPY, because I am a self-employed tax preparer, and am starting into tax season. The season usually leaves me physically (and emotionally) wiped out for at least a couple of weeks afterward, so I am anxious to see how things end up this year.


One more piece of good news that is not 100% due to the thyroid issue, but I will share anyway. I decided recently to try going "gluten-light".....not 100% GF, but just eliminating the absolute worst gluten culprits in my diet.....whole wheat bread, crackers (love triscuits), pasta......went to GF versions for the past week. Here is the crazy part.....I am someone who has had CHRONIC reflux and heartburn since I was about 20 yrs old or thereabouts. Well, for the last 4 days, NO REFLUX!!! Even when I had a big bowl of my homemade chili for dinner! WOOHOO! Big victory!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

That's great!! That's exciting!!! YAYYYY!!!!


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

Swimmer said:


> That's great!! That's exciting!!! YAYYYY!!!!


I am absolutely thrilled! I thought I would be stuck with a lifetime of anti-acid meds just like my mother.....she has an ulcer, and when I was 25, I was diagnosed with two "pre-ulcerous" spots when the doc performed an "upper GI"......who knew that gluten may be an aggravating factor for me?


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Dolly said:


> One more piece of good news that is not 100% due to the thyroid issue, but I will share anyway. I decided recently to try going "gluten-light".....not 100% GF, but just eliminating the absolute worst gluten culprits in my diet.....whole wheat bread, crackers (love triscuits), pasta......went to GF versions for the past week. Here is the crazy part.....I am someone who has had CHRONIC reflux and heartburn since I was about 20 yrs old or thereabouts. Well, for the last 4 days, NO REFLUX!!! Even when I had a big bowl of my homemade chili for dinner! WOOHOO! Big victory!


that is great! I will be following behind u on the GF. Wish me luck!


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

madthyroid78 said:


> that is great! I will be following behind u on the GF. Wish me luck!


I also kjust started reflux med. never thought it could me gluten hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, I am trying to try the gluten thing too -- but it's hard 

The stomach medicines which are proton pump inhibitors or H2 blockers can have some serious long-term side-effects, some very serious. I know someone who's MD is trying to get them off... So if you can possibly try the natural stomach help (or at least neutralizers like Maalox rather than the stomach acid blockers) that could be a lot safer - there's all sorts of information on things like DGL licorice, ginger, papaya enzyme and other things that can be safe remedies - if that works for you - you can read about it and see. Some of the serious side-effects can include confusion & more.


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

madthyroid78 said:


> that is great! I will be following behind u on the GF. Wish me luck!


Good luck!!


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

Swimmer said:


> Hi, I am trying to try the gluten thing too -- but it's hard
> 
> The stomach medicines which are proton pump inhibitors or H2 blockers can have some serious long-term side-effects, some very serious. I know someone who's MD is trying to get them off... So if you can possibly try the natural stomach help (or at least neutralizers like Maalox rather than the stomach acid blockers) that could be a lot safer - there's all sorts of information on things like DGL licorice, ginger, papaya enzyme and other things that can be safe remedies - if that works for you - you can read about it and see. Some of the serious side-effects can include confusion & more.


I have tried, over the years, all of the natural remedies out there.....none of them really did anything for me.

Yes, cutting the gluten is HARD. VERY HARD for a wheat junkie like me, anyway. BUT after this past week, noticing that the acid reflux burn is gone, it is totally worth the sacrifice!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolly - are you a Hashimoto's person? My endocrinologist (he's been one for 40+ years) confirmed that there is a relationship between gluten intolerance and Hashimoto's - although not all Hashimoto's people will have it.


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

Swimmer said:


> Dolly - are you a Hashimoto's person? My endocrinologist (he's been one for 40+ years) confirmed that there is a relationship between gluten intolerance and Hashimoto's - although not all Hashimoto's people will have it.


Haven't confirmed Hashi's yet.....my old doc said that my new Endo should test me for it.....will be seeing him in July.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't believe there is a relationship at all. Some people have Hashimoto's, some people have a problem with gluten. Coincidental.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

My endocrinologist knows so much more than I do - hands down - so I'm so confident with listening to and considering what he has to say, I can't just throw it out -- in addition to him helping someone I know to discover what their mystery illness was (no kidding - they'd gone to doc after doc after doc for four months and he figured it out - so this guy is smart and a listener) he was also a "TOP DOCTOR." He's been doing this for more than 40 years or so -- so I am very confident with listening to and considering his knowledge and experience.

I love the knowledgeable facts he knows, offers and the hope & help and great care he offers based on studies, data, experience, facts and all those things the "Western Doctors" use.

Glass more than half full -- yay!!


----------

